# Cruising Cats



## serenade 2 (May 17, 2002)

So this year we chartered a cat out of tortola, for the first time. We loved the spaciousness, but as for sailing we felt the performance was a bit lacking. The boat, an island Spirit 40, had swept back spreaders, so we couldn''t go downwind more than 120 degrees, and couldn''t point more than 60. We could make no more than 8 knots, mostly at90 degrees. In speaking to the charter company and another company which specializes in cats we foumd that our performance was par for the course and the swept back or diamond spreaders were more or less standard.

we also miised the thrill of heeling in 20+ knots, but our wives maybe didn''t agree on that.

Anyway the spaciousness at anchor was nice.

I guess everything is a trade -off in sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

well you need to bring the cruising spinaker with you the next time. .lol

Our very tired 37 Fountain Pajot was clocked on the GPS going as fast as 14 knots, and double digit speeds upwind most of the trip. 
Our Jib was roughly a 100 I would say, she needed a 130 to have made that pig fly ..lol 

Thast the problem with charter Cats . too small sails ...lol

Thorsten


----------

